# Soucis d'affichage via mini VGA



## Heatflayer (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

alors, pour la petite info, je viens d'acquérir un iBook G4 PPC 1.33GHz 512Mo RAM et 40Gb HDD (j'en suis super content !). Je viens d'installer Leopard 10.5.8, super quoi que ralenti par la RAM (je suppose ?), de toute façon je pensais booster a 1.5Gb (soDimm PC2700 1Gb c'est ça hein ?). 
Quoi qu'il en soit, ce qui m'a fait migrer d'un seven à un leopard c'est définitivement iWork ! Les présentations via Keynote sont simplement magnifiques ! Même sur un iBook  ! 

Donc, tout ça pour dire, j'ai quelques petites questions à poser : 

* Quand je connecte un moniteur en VGA (via ada. mini-VGA -- VGA fournis à l'achat) mon 2e écran est détecté, mais reste noir. Je ne sais tout simplement pas quoi faire, normalement ça duplique l'écran principal tout seul non ? Peut-être l'adaptateur qui est mort ? Mais dans ce cas là il ne verrait pas le 2e écran ? ... Need help, j'ai des présentations a faire assez fréquemment ... 

* Est-ce que ce iBook est doté d'un port infrarouge (visible de l'extérieur ?), puisqu'aujourd'hui à la fnac j'ai vu des remote compatibles avec des mac de 2005 et + et pour les présentations c'est pas mal ! 

*J'ai eu aussi avec l'iBook de la paperasse, dont un papier "interpellant" : le coupon de preuve d'achat, un papier attestant que j'ai iLife 05 et mac OS X 10.4, et c'est dis que je peux "obtenir des mises à jour des logiciels ou profiter des offres spéciales Apple".
Ma question: iLife 09 gratos ou tarif réduit ? Et iWork ? 

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Heatflayer (13 Janvier 2010)

Personne pour m'aider ? :/


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2010)

C'est un iBook d'occasion qui date certainement de 2005.
Donc, les mises à jour concernaient iLife 05. Elles ont peut être (les MaJ) été utilisées par l'acheteur original

Pour l'écran externe, je ne sais pas quoi dire.
Quand je branche le mien, il apparait immédiatement. T'as regardé les pref système/moniteur ?
Peut être que c'est effectivement ton adaptateur.


----------



## Heatflayer (14 Janvier 2010)

Je confirme, iBook de 2005. Tant pis pour iLife, j'en prendrai un d'occasion ^^ . Bon, pour l'écran, j'ai effectivement fait le tour dans les pref. moniteur, sans résultats. J'ose espérer qu'il s'agit d'un problème de l'adaptateur ... si c'est le port, c'est moins drôle ...


----------



## Heatflayer (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, j'attends toujours de l'aide de vous tous quant à ce soucis d'écran ... Merci ... 
En dehors de ça je voulais savoir s'il y avait des télécommandes pour iBook G4 ? Merci


----------



## Invité (17 Janvier 2010)

Tant que tu n'as pas testé avec un autre adaptateur, c'est difficile de se faire une idée. C'est à priori la solution la plus évidente (et la moins chère !  )

Pour les télécommandes, il n'y a rien de natif je crois.


----------



## Heatflayer (18 Janvier 2010)

mwarf ! Parce que j'en ai vu une à la FNAC a 29e, et c'était écrit "Compatible ordinateur mac 2005 et plus", sous réserve d'avoir un infrarouge. Je pense qu'en général l'infrarouge est qd même visible, et j'en vois pas, donc je suis un peu pessimiste.


----------



## Heatflayer (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir, donc après un passage chez un revendeur agréé Apple, ça serait le composant graphique qui fait la tronche ... Tant pis pour moi, merci qd même


----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2010)

T'as pas essayé avec un autre adaptateur et un autre écran ?


----------

